# Great Halloween video



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw this on youtube and thought it was really cute, the ending made me laugh 

YouTube - Hand in the Candy Bowl


----------



## Lainie (Sep 19, 2009)

LOL That was funny


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

Those older kids who took handfuls of candy made me mad. Kids like those are the ones that ruin it!


----------

